# Mtb und Geocaching



## Klaus Goerg (21. Mai 2005)

hallo Biker,
jemand hier im Bereich der mit dem Mtb auf Cachesuche geht? Ist ne interessante Sache und man hat immer ein Ziel.


Grüsse

Klaus

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## Pedalritter (21. Mai 2005)

was soll denn das sein   .

mußt du mir mal Erklären !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. Mai 2005)

Geocaching ist eine Art Schatzsuche oder Schnitzeljagd.
Gib mal in Suchmaschine ein. Oder hier: http://www.geocaching.com/ 
Dabei versteckt Irgendjemand an irgendwelchen Orten ein Logbuch. Dieses wird meist in Tupperschalen aufbewahrt.
Hat man das Versteck gefunden trägt man sich in dieses Buch ein. Wie ein Gipfelbuch.
Auf der o.a. Hp werden die Koordinaten fast aller Verstecke weltweit veröffentlicht. Nach diesen sucht man halt mit GPS oder auch nur mit einer Landkarte.
Ist beim Biken ne tolle Sache, da in der Regel landschaftlich oder kulturell interessante Verstecke gewählt werden. Außerdem hat man dann immer ein Tourenziel.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. Mai 2005)

Hi Biker,
ich dachte immer ein GPS wäre Voraussetzung..., aber die Schilderungen von  Geocaching hören sich für mich sehr interessant an. 
Kommt man denn überhaupt an die Punkte? Sind es die selben Touren wie zu Fuss? Sind die nicht zu kurz, zu schlecht fahrbar?
Gruss Alex


----------



## Klaus Goerg (23. Mai 2005)

hallo Alex,
bin auch erst in der Anfangsphase mit GPS und Caching.
Habe deshalb das Thema gesetzt um hier aus der Gegend vielleicht Leute zu finden mit denen man sich austauschen kann. Bisher versuche ich halt die Koordinaten der Verstecke in Touren einzubinden. Man hat dann mal neue Ziele und ist ne spannende Sache dazu. 
Was für das Kind im Manne. 


Grüsse

Klaus

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. Mai 2005)

Cool.
Kannst ja mal posten wie's funktioniert.


----------



## Möhre (13. Juni 2005)

Servus...
hiermit oute ich mich mal als Geo-Cacher...   
Ich kenne das allerdings nur zu Fuss.  Das Spaßige daran ist ja gerade, dass man mit dem GPS quer durch den Wald laufen kann, ohne sich auf Forstautobahnen halten zu müssen...die Strecken sind meistens auch nicht sooo lang, dafür ist die Suchphase umso länger...

Ein Bike wäre dabei eher hinderlich. War vor kurzem mit zwei Freunden im Pfälzer Wald beim *Gruben-Cache*... war ne super coole Tour.

Leider sind die GPS-Geräte hier in Deutschland noch ziemlich teuer...

Greetz, die Möhre


----------



## snipys (13. November 2006)

Hallo Klaus,
komm doch mal zum Geocachingstammtisch in die Klappe nach Regensburg.
Ich versuche möglichst viele Caches mit dem Fahrrad zu heben.
Regenstauf ist auch noch mein Tourengebiet.
Kannst ja mal einen schönen Cache mit interessanten Trails legen
/snipy


----------



## rossi.63 (18. November 2006)

Hallo Klaus,
ich habe in meiner Heimatgemeinde Irlich auch einen Cache versteckt.
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=c214004e-1e6a-4c4d-b700-5466d61a1f3f
Ist auch mit dem Bike zu schaffen.
Ich war letztes Jahr mal mit dir unterwegs.
Fahrt ihr immer noch Samstags los??
Gruss
Thomas Ross (Freund von E.Mildes)


----------



## Klaus Goerg (22. November 2006)

hallo Thomas,

Danke für die Info. Werde deinen Cache bei Gelegenheit mal angehen/fahren. Habe in letzter Zeit nur den Sternengarten in Monrepos gesucht. Interessanter Cache über die Geschichte des Hauses Wied.

Unsere Touren werden zur Zeit eher unregelmäßig Samstags 14,00 Uhr oder Sonntags 10,00 Uhr gefahren. Bei Interesse bitte auf der Hp nachsehen oder über Punkt Kontakte melden.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------

